#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Гарчен Ринпоче о природе будды

## Шинтанг

https://youtu.be/ebWB85gFsI8?t=45m45s



> ...когда мы практикуем махамудру или дзогчен, и мы смотрим в наш ум, тогда все мышление останавливается - все прошлые мысли прекратились, будущие мысли не возникли, ум полностью пуст, как пространство. И это просто разница с точки зрения распознавания или не распознавания этого, но эта природа - это природа будды, это также дхармакая. Итак, эта пустая сущность - это дхармакая... это состояние, в котором все двойственное цепляние за себя и других устранено...


Такое понимание ближе к мадхьямаке, где освобождаются от концептуальных мыслей относительно наблюдаемого - мыслей о существовании, несуществовании...
Мысли - это приписывание (samа̄ ropa, sgro ‘dogs) наблюдаемому, а уровень абсолютной истины неконцептуален - в него входят через самахиту.

Как писал Майтрипа в презентации апратиштхāнавāда мадхьямаки:



> Когда освобождаются от всех приписываний,
> Истинная реальность проявляется сама по себе.
> Выражения, такие как пустота,
> Устраняют приписывания из неё [реальности] (TRA 33)
> Klaus-Dieter Mathes-A Fine Blend of Mahāmudrā and Madhyamaka_ Maitrīpa’s Collection of Texts on Non-conceptual Realization


Что касается двойственного цепляния, то оно очень подробно разбирается в Абхисамаяламкаре - глава 5, строфы 5-16.

В Карма Кагью, кстати, несколько иное учение - у них мысли это дхармакая.

----------

Дордже (18.05.2018)

----------


## Дордже

Вот тут http://www.aquarium.ru/misc/rainbow/11.htm очень доступно описано что да как.

----------

Михаил_ (18.05.2018)

----------


## Шинтанг

Про прошлый и будущий ум у Гарчена Ринпоче - это из Бодичиттавиварана Нагарджуны:
http://khurul.ru/2014/10/arya-nagardzhuna/



> (31) Но ведь прошлый [ум] не существует,
> а будущий еще не достигнут.


И вот это я тоже у Ринпоче услышал:



> (41) Победители (Будды) не находят ума
> ни внутри, ни снаружи,
> ни между этими двумя [положениями],
> Следовательно, ум иллюзорен по природе.





> (51) Безопорное25 состояние ума
> имеет характеристику [пустого] пространства.


Аналогичное и у Атиши [Мадхьямакопадеша]:
https://www.academia.edu/36313087/Th...9Ba_with_Hadot



> Ум нематериален. В отношении этого, прошлый ум прекратился и угас. Ум будущего ещё не возник. Даже ум настоящего крайне трудно подвергнуть анализу: у него нет цвета и он лишен формы, поскольку он подобен пространству, он неустановлен... в этом интервале медитации сознание не концептуализирует, не наблюдает ничего вообще.


С Атишей только разница в том, что он считает, что в неконцептуальность можно выйти при помощи аналитической медитации - он использует пример огня, вызываемого трением двух палочек, из Кашьяпапариварта сутры.

----------


## Михаил_

Некоторые люди думают, что нужно просто продолжать медитировать и когда-нибудь их яйцо созреет; они вылетят из своей скорлупы и поднимутся на совершенно иной уровень. В действительности, все совсем не так. Не думайте: "Пробужденное состояние должно быть чем-то совершенно особенным. Если я буду практиковать это достаточно долго, однажды дверь отворится; я увижу пробужденное состояние; все качества так и вольются в меня". Бессмысленно относиться к этому так.

----------

